# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX.; 3/31/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Solid fish like this can be found in certain areas. As our water maintains a normal level here in Seadrift, TX. Even with the current front, I have got warnings of coastal flood advisories. In my opinion, this is the beginning of our Spring bull tide. This should bring big changes to all areas of the coast that were affected. Some of the fish that made it out into the Gulf or simply the deeper passes should ride the water in like we see happen every year.

We are heading down to Port Mansfield, TX tomorrow to fish the week of the new moon with some of our repeat winter clients. Stay tuned and hopefully we will be able to find some of the PB's they are seeking. Remember to have our bays rebound faster, encourage CPR when possible.


----------

